# I'm half the man i used to be



## Cold Iron (Jun 6, 2004)

Well not to that extreme, but it feels like it.

Having just returned to the gym after a 2 month layoff, I find myself 20 pounds lighter now. The lost of lb's and inactivity at the gym werent by choice, as I was hit by the BB'ing killer, known as mononucleosis.

Of the 20 pounds I'd say I lost 13lb of muscle and maybe 7 from water.... It's too bad it wasn't all fat, i'd be shredded and still have most of my precious muscle  

I still dont feel 100% energy wise yet, but I can't afford to wait any longer. I'm soooo anxious to get back into the gym.

Age- 21
Weight- 172
bf- 13-15 % (maybe??...lol)

I will be working every muscle once per week, but wont have set days for certain muscles b/c my work sked is all over the place.

I will be posting some "now" pics to help gauge my progress....as soon as i figure out how to work this digi and have someone other than my granny here to take the pics for me.

This will be a detailed log of both my training, diet and whatever else i feel the urge to write down.

I guess it's officialy bulk time, as i'm going to the grocery store right now

WOHOOOOOOO!!!!

...Any tips, q's, comments and/or suggestions welcome, in fact, encouraged.



TMP


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2004)

Keep your bulker clean so you dont end up 20% fat. I probably wouldn't go over 500 calories additional per day unless you are willing to pack on a bit more fat, when you are natural a bulker should not be some crazy all you can eat buffet.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jun 6, 2004)

ya, im going pretty clean. thx mudge

just bought:

yogurt
brocalli
sweet potatoes
ww tortialla
apples
a ton of ground beef
crystal light
omega 3 eggs
bunch of egg whites
blueberries
banannas
shrimp ring
7 grain bread
chicken breasts
rolled oats
organic PB
brown rice
milk


----------



## greekblondechic (Jun 6, 2004)

Best of luck, sorry about your illness!!! Better to have gained and lost, than to have never gained at all.. It will come back, just keep your head up!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jun 7, 2004)

thank you GBC. I sure hope so


----------



## Cold Iron (Jun 7, 2004)

ok bulk got off to a bad start. Got called into work last night at 11pm for 8am next day and didnt have time to prepare food for 12hr shift and also couldnt workout b/c i got home at 9pm... and NHL finals were on, but anyways here's todays food items

*meal 1*
MG toast + Cheese whiz + coffee

*meal 2*
2 eggs + bacon + home fries + ww toast + large milk

*meal 3*
apple + 1/2 shake (glut + ptotein)

*meal 4*
Sausage on bun + fries + water

*meal 5*
salad + 1/2 shake (glut+ protein)

*meal 6*
2 bread w/ natural PB + bananna

- 3 yogurts on way home

*meal 7*
grilled chicken + fries

*meal 8*
shake (protein+ glut + creatine + flax seed oil) 

lol...well it doesnt get much worse than that....but tomorrow will be different...book it...and every day from there on...book that too!!

...on a bright note, i got my camera working and found a shooter too..but wait, more bad news, i couldnt transfer them onto comp b/c my usb ports arent working. beautiful end to day. ahhhhh.....

tomorrow is arms, so things appear to be looking up


----------



## Cold Iron (Jun 8, 2004)

*tues june 8th * ARMS**

DAy off....ahhhhhh  

Meal 1
5 E.W
2 W.E
2 slices MG bread
water

meal 2
Grilled chicken sandwich
water

meal 3
2 chicken wraps
water


meal 4  (PWO)
shake(dex + glut+ protein+ creatine)

meal 5
Chicken
potatoe
water

meal 6
Apple
Bananna
Rice cakes things
3 yogurts
water

meal 7 
shake (milk + protein+ glut)


WORKOUT

BI

Barbell curl 75 - 7
                65- 8

hammer DB 25- 9, 7

cable curl 40- 9. 7

Reverse curl BB 50 - 10, 10

Wrist curl( behind back) 50- 12, 12

TRI

Dips BW 10, 10

SC 60 - 10, 9

Pushdown 50 - 10
reverse 40- 9


Abs
All over the place


Wow, i really missed the gym. Although my energy was zapped and i struggled through most of the workout, still felt amazing.  I cant belive how weak i am though!!!!   

12 hr shift tomorrow...gonna try and hit chest after


----------



## Cold Iron (Jun 9, 2004)

*wed july 9th Shoulders*

Food

Meal 1
3 eggs, 3 bacon, 2 ww toast + water

meal 2
2 slices WG bread with NPB + bananna + water

meal 3
2 WW ckicken wraps + water

meal 4
1/2 shake (glut + protein)
apple

meal 5
1 ww chciken wrap + Apple + water

meal 6
1/2 shake + bananna + water

meal 7
1 ww chciken wrap + water

meal 8 PWO
shake(glut + protein+ Creatine+ dex)

** multi - morining + bedtime 
** 2 sliced bread + NPB again before workout

Workout

Shoulders 

DB press - 45 - 7, 7
               35 - 6
Cablr lateral - 15- 9, 9

Reverse pec deck- 100- 10, 12

quick workout today....im exausted
need to buy more efa's, ran out

gonna start a solid split next week, with designated days for muscles like i was doing boefre, i think im up to it


I AM SOOO SORE!!!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jun 10, 2004)

*thurs june 10th  off day*

food

meal 1
3 eggs, 2 slices ww bread, 3 slices bacon + large milk

meal 2
fish + chips + water

meal 3
2 ww chicken wrap + water

meal 4 
1/2 shake(glut+protein) + apple + water

meal 5
1 ww chicken wrap  + crackers and cheese + water

meal 6
shake(milk +protein)
ceatine+ glut drink


*coffee on way 2 work
*multi in morning and bedtime

not too much food there...

I need my aunt to come home soon and cook all my food i bought 

Chest tomorrow after work


----------



## Cold Iron (Jun 11, 2004)

*fri june 11th  off day*

was going to do chest today but tooo tired...ans I am

gonna have a new set split again starting next week

Sun - Legs
Mon- Chest
wed- Arms
Thurs - Back
Sat - Shoulders

Todays' ugly diet...no time to cook

MEal 1
3 eggs, bacon, WW toast, large milk

meal 2
2 WB bread + NPB sandwich + water

meal 3
Fish+ rice+ veggies

meal 4
1/2 shake(protein + glut)

meal 5
Wendy's - Grilled chicken + fries+ iced tea

meal 6
3 eggs + 2 slices MG toast

meal 7
shake(milk+ protein+ glut)
creatine drink

*multi in morning and bedtime


----------

